# 'Shop skillz...



## JPH (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, my avatar is friggin' cooll...thanks .Takam...I just wondered if any photoshopping wizards *cough*mthrnite*cough* feels like making me one...I want a mutant of some sort, like, when someone sees it...they know its me...mthr, get to work!


----------



## blade85 (Apr 17, 2007)

what kind of mutant?  Got one in mind?

Colors?


----------



## JPH (Apr 18, 2007)

like...a freaky sea animal, but  cartoonish....thanks


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> like...a freaky sea animal, butÂ cartoonish....thanks


4chan's take on Spongebob

Click at your on peril

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2627/1175125420772ns9.jpg


----------



## JPH (Apr 18, 2007)

WTF?!...that, actually scares me...lolz


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 18, 2007)

here u go


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> here u go



Thanks for taking away my breakfast.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'll see what I can doozers...
A lot on my plate right now, but I'm due some "me" time.
Photoshop = relax.


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > like...a freaky sea animal, butÂ cartoonish....thanks
> ...



spongebob at chernobyl


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > like...a freaky sea animal, butÂ cartoonish....thanks
> ...


That spongebob in the lower left reminds me of the headcrabs (kekeke) from HL


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > like...a freaky sea animal, but  cartoonish....thanks
> ...



Harsky can i use your freaky monster for my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will come back to my amazing game avatar later. I dont think JPH11200  wants it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.allfantasyart.com/wallpaper/monster.jpg

ahh...

like ur sig, Shinji!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Harsky wins.  That was the most freakishly cool thing ever.

Was anyone else reminded of Spirited Away when they saw it?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> http://www.allfantasyart.com/wallpaper/monster.jpg
> 
> ahh...
> 
> like ur sig, Shinji!


Erm....yours looks more....menacing...mine is just cute and cuddly (i assume you're talkin bout my ava, not sig, right?)


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

Shinji's avatar reminds me of Donnie Darko...
like *Frank* the bunny...


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh man, Donnie Darko is my most favourite movie


----------

